# Циркулярная протрузия Th8-Th9. Грыжа пищеводного отверстия



## МихаилРФ85 (14 Дек 2019)

Добрый день! Подскажите. МРТ показало - грыжа пищеводного отверстия 50х100х94 мм. Паравертебрально в средостении на уровне ТН 5- ТН9 скопление жидкости. Симптомов нет. 8 лет назад также ставили этот диагноз+ панкретатит. 
А также циркулярная протрузия TH8-TH9 с бифораминальным распространением до 2.5 мм.
Занимаюсь в тренажерном зале, не могу бросить, очень помогает в жизни. Готов отказаться от ряда упражнений, что посоветуете?


----------



## La murr (14 Дек 2019)

@МихаилРФ85, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
*
*


----------



## МихаилРФ85 (14 Дек 2019)

Хорошо, вот описание:
Иногда болит поясница.


----------



## МихаилРФ85 (15 Дек 2019)




----------



## МихаилРФ85 (16 Дек 2019)

Подскажите...


----------



## La murr (17 Дек 2019)

@МихаилРФ85, пригласите @Доктор Ступин в тему, пожалуйста.


----------



## МихаилРФ85 (17 Дек 2019)

La murr написал(а):


> @МихаилРФ85, пригласите @Доктор Ступин в тему, пожалуйста.


Звал три раза...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2019)

Два.

А в чем вопрос-то?
Занимайтесь сколько хочется.
Другой вопрос с Вашим кифосколиозом надо искать разумного инструктора.


----------



## МихаилРФ85 (18 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста с такой грыжей пищеводного отверстия 50х100х94 мм нужна операция? Есть ли запреты поднятия тяжестей с земли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2019)

МихаилРФ85 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста с такой грыжей пищеводного отверстия 50х100х94 мм нужна операция? Есть ли запреты поднятия тяжестей с земли?


С той, которая не подается консервативному лечению и не позволяет жить удовлетворяющей жизни.


----------



## МихаилРФ85 (19 Дек 2019)

В моем случае нужна операция или нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2019)

А грыжа достигла ситуации, которая не подается консервативному лечению и не позволяет жить удовлетворяющей жизнью.


----------



## Elka66 (19 Дек 2019)

С гпод не сюда бы, а к гастроэнтерологу или хирургу, на сайте вумен . ру есть тема про гпод, там и советы и отзывы об операции , имена  хирургов и клиники


----------



## МихаилРФ85 (19 Дек 2019)

@Elka66, спасибо!


----------

